# Ich hab einen neuen Kugelschreiber. Davor hab ich Angst!!



## Pizza (9 November 2012)

Meine Fresse. Was für einen Mist muss ich in der neuen Ausgabe (11/2012) in der Rubrik "Neues aus dem SPS-Forum" lesen.

Zitat: 
"_Einer der User wollte einen aktuellen Vergleich von Profibus und Profinet haben_."
...
"_Einer der Antwortenden hat sich dann zu einen Plus-/Minusvergleich aufgeschwungen, aus dem klar hervorgeht, dass er überzeugter und erfahrener Feldbusser ist_."

Also, schlechter recherchiert geht es wohl kaum!

Der vermeindlich erfahrene Antwortende ist der Themenstarter und alles andere als erfahren, da er im Rahmen seines Praktikums sich über "sps schlau machen" möchte (Beitrag #4).


Ihre Darstellung über das Festhalten an alten Technologien "Was der Bauer nicht kennt, dass isst er nicht" widerspricht Ihrer 20-jährigen Erfahrung in der Automatisierungsbranche.
Niemand hier hat Angst vor neuen Technologien. Sie sind auch nicht zu kompliziert.
Aber, Sie haben es richtig erkannt: "...technische Funktionalität steht immer noch an erster Stelle"

Niemand hier kann es sich leisten als Beta-Tester mit unausgereifter, nicht funktionierender Software seine Zeit zu vertrödeln.
Projekte sind meisst straff kalkuliert, das Resultat muss stimmen. 
Ich kann nicht durch die Welt gurken um Bugs auszubügeln die ich einer neuen unausgereifeten Technologie zu verdanken habe, die es nicht verdient hat, auf dem Markt zu sein.

Wenn Hersteller X,Y oder S seine Produkte endlich mal auf den Markt bringt, dass man damit auch professionell arbeiten kann, bin ich gern bereit , mich diesen "neuen Technologie" zu stellen.

So, das war es erst mal, bevor ich noch mehr schlechte Laune bekomme!!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 November 2012)

Besteht die Möglichkeit das du den Artikel hier einstellst?


----------



## Pizza (9 November 2012)

ja, heut Abend schau ich mal


----------



## Dont_Panic (9 November 2012)

muss ja nicht sein, Quatsch auch noch zu verbreiten...


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 November 2012)

@Pizza:
Da ich den fraglichen Artikel jetzt gelesen habe weiß ich nun nicht mehr, worüber du dich aufregst. Im großen und Ganzen stimmt es wie geschrieben. Das Einzige was ich daran auszusetzen hätte ist, das nicht darauf eingegangen wird, warum der Eine oder Andere von uns hier und da mal etwas dazu neigt, konservativ zu sein ... aber das ist vielleicht eine andere Geschichte ... 8)

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 November 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe das diesmal überlesen. Als werbegeplagter Mensch
schaut man nur noch auf linke Seiten, und in dieser Ausgabe 
steht der Beitrag rechts .

Aber so unrealisch finde ich die Darstellung als Betrachtung 
von außen nicht.

Auch der Schlussfolgerung, dass Technik einfacher werden 
muss, kann ich voll zustimmen. Es muss künftig mehr Wert auf 
eine einfache Benutzbarkeit gelegt werden.

Ein gleichbleibende oder gar zunehmende Komplexität und
immer weniger Fachkräfte, wie soll das funktionieren?

PS: Der Artikel ist urheberrechtlich geschützt, scannen und
hochladen wäre mindestens "unfein".


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 November 2012)

Hier mal der Tread LINK

Grundsätzlich stimme ich dem Artikel vom SPS-Magazin auch zu. Trotzdem ist er mit heisser Nadel gestrickt worden sonst wäre nicht geschrieben worden das sich ein User die Mühe der Gegenüberstellung gemacht hat sondern der Treadersteller.... aber nun gut. Dieser Tread diente dem Schreiber nur seine Meinung zu untermauern . Da kommt es auf Feinheiten auch nicht so drauf an.

Meine Meinung zu Neuerungen : Ich muss nicht immer der erste sein der neue Sachen ausprobiert. Seit WinCCflex2004 bin ich da vorsichtig


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 November 2012)

Deswegen hatte ich ja auch das Folgende geschrieben :



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... warum der Eine oder Andere von uns hier und da mal etwas dazu neigt, konservativ zu sein ...


----------



## Perfektionist (9 November 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> PS: Der Artikel ist urheberrechtlich geschützt, scannen und
> hochladen wäre mindestens "unfein".


wobei ich kaum glaube, dass jetzt einer deswegen extra wegen dieses Artikels in den Laden geht. Und wenn der Urheber sich zudem auf Aussagen dieses Forums stützt, hätte dieses Forum möglicherweise sogar das Recht zu einem Großzitat. Aber vllt kann uns ja auch das SPS-Magazin die Freundlichkeit erweisen, den Artikel uns allen hier zu lesen zu geben.


----------



## Perfektionist (9 November 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Meine Meinung zu Neuerungen : Ich muss nicht immer der erste sein der neue Sachen ausprobiert. Seit WinCCflex2004 bin ich da vorsichtig


OK, Flex2004 war ein Riesenflop. Erst eine der letzten 2007er Versionen konnte so allmählich die Erwartungen an Stabilität und fehlerfreie Funktionalität erfüllen.

Ich geb zu, vor SP1 von V11 war das für mich auch nur sehr eingeschränkt gebrauchbar, aber seit SP1 gehts, seit SP2 ist V11 mein Liebling im Gegensatz zu Classic. Vor allem bei der HMI-Projektierung, aber ich denke mal, dass nun auch SCL endlich vernünfig nutzbar ist (was ich unter Classic, da unprof, schlicht nicht hatte).


----------



## SoftMachine (9 November 2012)

.

Da bin ich jetzt doch etwas überrascht, aber doch einfach mal aus dem Bauch heraus:

Ein kurioser Start des 1. Threads (Monate nach Eröffnung)  im Diskussionsforum des SPS-Magazins hier im Forum  !


----------



## Pizza (9 November 2012)

*ich bin dann mal etwas "unfein"*

So, für alle die den Artikel noch nicht gelesen haben.

Achtung! geistiges Eigentum des SPS-Magazin's  
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen SPS-Magazin.PDF


sollte es jemanden stören, kann es ja einer der neuen Mod's entfernen.

Beim Querlesen des Artikels ergab sich mir der Eindruck, als ob sich hier lauter Betonköpfe rumtreiben, die sich vehement gegen neue Technologien stemmen und damit den Fortschritt wenn nicht behindern, so doch verzögern. Vielleicht bin ich der Einzige, der es so sieht.

Warum so viele von uns an bewährter Technologie festhalten ist jedem bekannt. Weil sie im Gegensatz zu TIA und Co. einfach nur funktioniert!!

Wie kann es sein, das User erst eine teuer bezahlte Software *tunen  *müssen, um damit vernünftig zu arbeiten.:evil:

Da ich dem Fortschritt nicht im Wege stehen will, halte ich meine Software auf dem neuesten Stand.    Resultat!!!   Alte Projekte können nicht mehr geöffnet werden.

Soll ich meinem Chef sagen, " Du, lass uns dem Fortschritt nicht im Wege stehen. Deine Anlagen laufen zwar tadellos aber Big S hat da so neue Software. Seitdem ist's halt Essig mit deinen 7 Jahre alten Steuerungen"


----------



## MSB (9 November 2012)

Bei objektiver Betrachtung dieses besagten Threads ist der Artikel irgendwas zwischen frei erfunden und sachlich falsch.
Journalistisch wurde hier also ziemlich offensichtlich Murks begangen.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/55500-Vergleich-Profibus-und-Profinet

a) Stammt der Plus/Minus Vergleich vom TE selbst
b) wurden die meisten "- Punkte" des TE insbesondere bezüglich Profinet von den restlichen Usern in den folgenden Beiträgen sozusagen verbessert und zu einem "+" umdefiniert 

Wenn das der Eindruck ist, der von diesen Forum oder dessen Usern hier vermittelt werden soll, dann kann ich für meinen Teil gerne auf eine derartige Berichterstattung verzichten.

P.S. Danke an Pizza für das Posten des Artikels!

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## SoftMachine (9 November 2012)

.


Pizza schrieb:


> Also, schlechter recherchiert geht es wohl kaum!
> 
> *Der vermeindlich erfahrene Antwortende ist der Themenstarter und alles andere als erfahren*, da er im Rahmen seines Praktikums sich über "sps schlau machen" möchte (Beitrag #4).





MSB schrieb:


> Bei objektiver Betrachtung dieses besagten Threads *ist der Artikel irgendwas zwischen frei erfunden und sachlich falsch.*
> Journalistisch wurde hier also ziemlich offensichtlich Murks begangen.



.. zustimm .. 

Grüsse


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 November 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> PS: Der Artikel ist urheberrechtlich geschützt, scannen und
> hochladen wäre mindestens "unfein".



Übrigens genießen die von den Benutzern des Forums geschriebenen Beiträge genauso Urheberrechte wie die Artikel in einer Zeitschrift.
Sollte im Magazin in größerem Maße hier aus dem Forum zitiert werden, müsste der Urheber genauso gefragt werden.


----------



## PLC-Gundel (10 November 2012)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Übrigens genießen die von den Benutzern des Forums geschriebenen Beiträge genauso Urheberrechte wie die Artikel in einer Zeitschrift.
> Sollte im Magazin in größerem Maße hier aus dem Forum zitiert werden, müsste der Urheber genauso gefragt werden.



Wieso auch? Siemens macht das doch auch nicht, wenn sie Beiträge auf ihren Fachvorträgen zitieren...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 November 2012)

Hallo, 

ich verstehe die Aufregung wirklich nicht.

Es handelt sich um eine exemplarische Darstellung einer 
Diskussion Profinet <-> Profibus, auf eine konkrete Diskussion 
wird im Artikel nicht verwiesen. Er soll vielmehr darstellen, 
was man zwischen den Zeilen liest.

Es ist doch richtig, dass die Beiträge im SPS-Forum von
den persönlichen Ansichten und Erfahrungen geprägt sind.
Absolute Objektivität ist etwas anderes. Wer eine Nutzen
aus dem Forum ziehen will, muss das wissen.

Als Fachjournalist schreibt man so, dass möglichst jeder 
Leser den Text versteht. Zudem ist der Fachjournalist eine
Art Moderator. Fakten und Zusammenhänge sollen 
möglichst vollständig und so dargstellt sein, dass der
Leser die richtigen Denkanstöße für seine Situation 
bekommt.

Als Insider finden man schon mal, es sei oberflächlich oder 
schlecht recherchiert. Aber für die 95 % Leser des SPS-
Magazins, die kein Nutzer des SPS-Forum sind, ist so eine 
allgemeine Darstellung genau passend. Es würde keinen 
Sinn machen, hier Details zu präsentieren, welche nur die 
verstehen, welche den Thread kennen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 November 2012)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Übrigens genießen die von den Benutzern des Forums geschriebenen Beiträge genauso Urheberrechte wie die Artikel in einer Zeitschrift.
> Sollte im Magazin in größerem Maße hier aus dem Forum zitiert werden, müsste der Urheber genauso gefragt werden.



Seit zu Guttenberg wissen wir ja, dass "Zitate", 
ob größer oder kleiner, entsprechend gekenn-
zeichnet und mit einer Angabe der Quelle versehen 
werden müssen. Eine Zustimmung des Urhebers 
ist dazu nicht erforderlich.

Wir entfernen uns zwar vom Thema, aber trotzdem:

Die Juristen unterscheiden sehr deutlich zwischen 
einem gedruckten Werk einerseits und dem "öffentlich 
zugänglich machen" im Internet andererseits.

Wen das näher interessiert, der erfährt beispielsweise,
dass mein seine bezahlten Passfotos vom örtlichen 
Fotografen nicht ungefragt im Internet nutzen sollte:

http://www.aufrecht.de/2884.html


----------



## IBFS (10 November 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Seit zu *Gutenberg* wissen wir ja, dass "Zitate",
> http://www.aufrecht.de/2884.html



Mach hier mal den *Gutenberg* nicht schlecht, der hat den Buchdruck erfunden.

Den du meinst, der heißt *Guttenberg *und hält Vorträge in den USA.  

Frank


----------



## Blockmove (10 November 2012)

Ich hab auch gerade den Artikel gelesen.
Die Aussagen kann man komplett auf jedes andere Forum und jedes andere Thema übertragen.
Ersetzt mal im Gedanken Profibus / Profinet durch z.B. Windows 7 / 8 oder durch Linsen mit Spätzle / Nasi Goreng.

Mein persönliches Fazit:
Der Artikel ist so sinn- und inhaltshaltsvoll wie ein leerer Kaffeebecher 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 November 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich verstehe die Aufregung wirklich nicht.
> 
> ...




Meiner Meinung nach werden *Wir* und andere Nutzer der Sozialen Netzwerke
als *Dumme Bauern* dargestellt, in der Art wie wir Diskuttieren. Das Ziel des
Artikels hat schon festgestanden, und der falsch gelesene und bewertete Beitrag des
Redakteurs ist nur Schmuckwerk. 

Mir kommt es so vor als wenn der Beitrag eine Retourkutsche auf dieses Thema ist
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/54918-Kritik-wegen-mangelndem-Engagement-auf-dem-Forum, ich glaube da ist jemand
einfach nur beleidigt.


----------



## Blockmove (10 November 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach werden *Wir* und andere Nutzer der Sozialen Netzwerke
> als *Dumme Bauern* dargestellt, in der Art wie wir Diskuttieren.



Darüber hab ich mich gar nicht mal so sehr geärgert.
Die Aussage "Was der Bauer nicht kennt ..." und die anschliessende Begründung, hat mich mehr genervt.

Die richtige Produktauswahl ist doch gerade das schwierige bei der Automatiserungstechnik.
Bei Maschinenlaufzeiten von teilweise über 20 Jahren das richtige Produkt / die richtige Technik zu finden, ist nicht einfach.
Und das nun gar nichts mit Fortschrittsfeindlichkeit oder dergleichen zu tun. Und wenn es auch Zeit kostet sich in eine neue Technik einzuarbeiten, so ist das gar nichts verglichen mit dem Aufwand, wenn man in 20 Jahren ein "totes Pferd" wiederbeleben muß.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 November 2012)

Hallo,

jetzt mal konstruktiv:

Wie stellt Ihr Euch denn die Berichterstattung vor?

Wollt Ihr der Redaktion für jede Ausgabe ein Thema
vorschlagen?

Wäre es wünschenswert, dass einzelne Benutzer als
Gastkommentator einen kleinen Beitrag schreiben?

Oder, oder???

Aus dem Forum heraus etwas zu schreiben, ist vielleicht 
einfacher. Das bedeutet aber immer noch nicht, dass das 
dann jedem gefällt.


----------



## Markus (10 November 2012)

WOW!
scheinbar gilt die devise "bad news are good news!" immer noch.
soviel interesse hat bisher noch kein artikel geweckt bzw. feedback generiert...

glücklich bin ich mit den formulierungen auch nicht, aber soo schlimm finde ich das auch nicht.
ich - jemand dessen 2tes hobby es ist sich über dinge aufzuregen - kann es nicht nachvollziehen wieso sich mache hier so darüber aufregen...

da haut ihr euch hier im forum teilweise regelrecht virtuell die fresse ein, und wenn in einem magazin mal in einer indirekten äusserung das wort "bauer" steht, dann bekommt ihr pippi ins auge?

ich kann hier keine böswilligekeit von seiten des sps-magazins erkennen.

wir wollen mit dem sps-magazin zusammenarbeiten, ob diese zusammenarbeit funktioniert wird die zukunft zeigen.
wichtig wäre es somit das magazin als partner und nicht als feind anzusehen - bzw. diese tatsache in die interpretation der berichte einfliesen zu lassen.
auch wenn es wie in diesem fall - aufgrund der etwas unglücklichen formulierungen - auch in die negative richtung verstanden werden kann...


fakt ist das wir alle davon profitieren können wenn wir es schaffen eine gute zusammenarbeit mit dem magazin aufzubauen.
die redaktion hat die letzte kritik angenommen und gelobte besserung.
es wurde auch deutlich dass die radaktion in ihrem revier - dem magazin - ihre hausaufgaben macht und regelmäsig über das forum berichtet.
hier in unseren revier - dem forum - sollten wir meiner meinung nach auch nicht nur erwarten dass das magazin allein hier content beisteuert - hier sind auch wir gefragt!

ich finde es richtig dass pizaa das thema angesprochen hat, ehrliche kritik ist wichitg wenn man veränderungen erreichen will.
aber um der guten zusammearbeit willen würde ich mit wünschen dass unser partner etwas konstruktiver kritisiert wird, und nicht gleich ein prozess daraus ensteht...


----------



## Blockmove (10 November 2012)

@Markus

Mal neugierig gefragt:
Was hast du denn mit den Machern des SPS-Magazins ausgemacht?
Oder wie stellst du dir als Betreiber die Zusammenarbeit vor?
Welche Themen, Schwerpunkte, Ideen, Beiträge?

Mir persönlich ist eigentlich nicht klar, welche Vorteile für uns Foren-User entstehen könnten.
Die Vorteile für das SPS-Magazin liegen dafür klar auf der Hand. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Pizza (10 November 2012)

Mensch Markus, so viel Diplomatie sind wir von Dir gar nicht gewöhnt. 

Nein, ich möchte Hr. Buchwitz auch keine Böswilligkeit unterstellen.

Es hat mich nur geärgert, dass einfach ein falsches Bild vermittelt wurde, welche Meinung hier im Forum vorrangig herrscht.
Das ganze untermauert durch sachlich falsche Aussagen des Autors.

Ich persönlich fände eine Zusammenarbeit mit dem SPS-Magazin für beide Seiten sehr positiv und auch interessant.
Wie die Zusammenarbeit mit dem SPS-Magazin aussehen könnte, wurde ja schon hinreichend diskutiert.

Um jetzt mal nicht nur zu meckern, fand ich den Artikel in der Ausgabe 10/2012 doch recht positiv.

Was würde ich denn gern im SPS-Magazin über das Forum lesen?
Weiterhin über die Produkte eines namhaften Herstellers zu meckern, wäre weder konstruktiv noch interessant. Dafur ist ja genug Platz im Forum. 

Die Geschichte von libnodave z.B. hatte mich fasziniert. 
Was hatte damals Zottel dazu bewegt? Der ganze Werdegang und die Story dahinter, find ich einen Artikel wert.
Und wenn Zottel dazu noch seine legendären Referate über Quantentheorie etc. hält ist für Unterhaltung auch gesorgt. 

NetToPLCSim von Thomas ein weiteres Beispiel.

usw.

Viele leisten hier vorzügliche Arbeit, ohne ihre Produkte gewinnbringend zu vermarkten.

Euch fallen bestimmt noch tausend Sachen ein, die Ihr im SPS-Magazin wieder finden möchtet.
Immerhin soll ja etwas Werbung für das Forum gemacht werden. 
Meiner Meinung nach war der letzte Artikel nicht grad glücklich gewählt.

Was sagt eigentlich Hr. Buchwitz dazu ?


----------



## Perfektionist (11 November 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist so sinn- und inhaltshaltsvoll wie ein leerer Kaffeebecher


na, nu hab ich es auch gelesen, und so leer finde ich den Kaffee gar nicht. Die Kernaussage ist tatsächlich, dass hier im Forum nicht objektive Erkenntnisse in der Sache aus einer Diskussion gezogen werden können. Gut, die Wiedergabe des betreffenden Beispielthreads war sehr verzerrt. Die Aussage des Artikels kann ich jedoch unterstreichen.

Als Fachjournalist weiß der Autor des Artikels auch nur soviel, dass Profinet besser ist als Profibus. Und er wundert sich drüber, dass das von weiten Teilen des Forums anders gesehen wird. Und als Erklärung kommt dann eben: "Was der Bauer...".


----------



## Blockmove (11 November 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Als Fachjournalist weiß der Autor des Artikels auch nur soviel, dass Profinet besser ist als Profibus. Und er wundert sich drüber, dass das von weiten Teilen des Forums anders gesehen wird. Und als Erklärung kommt dann eben: "Was der Bauer...".



Für Profinet <-> Profibus gilt das Gleiche wie für die beliebten Sprach-Vergleiche: Es kommt auf die Anwendung und die Umgebung an.
Ob etwas besser oder schlechter ist, kann und darf man nicht nur an den technischen Daten und Möglichkeiten festmachen.
Die Einführung eines neuen Feldbussystems zieht einen langen Rattenschwanz hinter sich her (Schulung, Lagerhaltung, Liefervorschriften, ...).
Aussagen von wegen "Was der Bauer nicht kennt ..." disqualifizieren hier - meines Erachtens - eher den Autor als die Forenmitglieder.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Pizza (11 November 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Die Kernaussage ist tatsächlich, dass hier im Forum nicht objektive Erkenntnisse in der Sache aus einer Diskussion gezogen werden können.



Gut. Nur stimmt die Aussage nicht immer.



Perfektionist schrieb:


> Als Fachjournalist weiß der Autor des Artikels auch nur soviel, dass  Profinet besser ist als Profibus. Und er wundert sich drüber, dass das  von weiten Teilen des Forums anders gesehen wird. Und als Erklärung  kommt dann eben: "Was der Bauer...".



Dann sollte er als Fachjournalist keine falschen Schlüsse ziehen, sondern die ganze Sache mal etwas hinterfragen.

Als Profinet das Licht der Welt erblickt hatte, wie lange dauerte es, bis es systemübergreifende Peripherie gab. Mittlerweile hat sich Profinet etabliert und wird auch (denk ich) von jedem eingesetzt.

WinCCFlex !! Damals ein riesen Debakel. Es hatte Jahre gedauert, bis man damit professionel arbeiten konnte. Warum wohl haben viele so lange an ProTool festgehalten? Weil sie Angst vor neuer Technik hatten? Wohl kaum! Es musste innerhalb der kalkulierten Zeit ein funktionierendes Projekt abgeliefert werden. Da gab es keine Zeit, sich als Beta-Tester die Zeit um die Ohren zu hauen.

Unser "geliebtes" TIA. 
Als die Diskussionen um die Nachfolge von Step7 damals anfingen, befürchteten viele ein Déjà-vu zu erleben. Und es kam so !!
Warum arbeitet hier nicht jeder schon mit TIA?
Die Antwort brauch ich hier nicht stellen. Sie findet sich in zahlreichen Beiträgen des Forums. Ich kann nur sagen, wir haben keine Angst vor neuen Technologien. Nein, es ist sogar unser Job uns täglich diesen Herausforderungen zu stellen.

Privat kann ich es mir leisten, jeder neuen Modeerscheinung hinterherzulaufen und auszuprobieren. Dafür hab ich genug Zeit (wenn die Kinder mich lassen  )
Geschäftlich sieht es anders aus. Da zählen nur Resultate, und das in kürzester Zeit.

Lieber Perfekter.
Wenn Du Zeit hast, Dich beruflich mit TIA rumzuplagen, schätz Dich glücklich. Nicht jedem geht es so.
Aber sei Dir bewusst, wir brauchen Dich!!
Wenn es Big S mal geschafft hat, mit Hilfe von Beta-Testern wie Dir eine funktionierende Software auf den Markt zu bringen, dann stehen wir bereit.
Wir warten schon!


----------



## Martin Buchwitz (12 November 2012)

Hallo Pizza,

positiv betrachtet: Es gibt Reaktionen auf den Beitrag 'Neues aus dem SPS-Forum', das freut mich. Gerade ein Forum lebt davon, dass es unterschiedliche Standpunkte gibt, das sollten Sie also gewohnt sein, dass es andere Meinungen als Ihre gibt. 



Pizza schrieb:


> Meine Fresse. Was für einen Mist muss ich in der neuen Ausgabe (11/2012) in der Rubrik "Neues aus dem SPS-Forum" lesen.



Ist es denn so schwer sachlich zu bleiben? Vielleicht bin ich da ja zu wenig 'Forum approved'.

Gerade weil ich schon ein paar Jahre in der Automatisierungstechnik unterwegs bin (ich weiß, wie es sich anfühlt, wenn der LKW zum Verladen der Maschine schon auf dem Hof steht und Du noch die letzten Zeilen Code schreibst), weiß ich, dass sehr häufig halbfertige Produkte auf den Anwender losgelassen werden, und das von jedem Hersteller - mal mehr, mal weniger. Ganz offen gestanden: Es wundert mich schon lange, dass Anwender das mit sich machen lassen. Im Consumerbereich würde das kein Mensch tun (mit Ausnahme der langen Leidensgeschichte eines bestimmten Betriebssystem das nach vielen Jahren jetzt endlich stabil läuft). Da gibt es Möglichkeiten, die man als Kunde hat, auf Anbieter Einfluss zu nehmen. Ich weiß, dass sich das als Ingenieurbüro anders verhält wie als 5000 Mann Maschinenbauunternehmen. Trotzdem: Als Kunde habe ich einen Einfluss.

Zur Sache: Nun ist es die eine Sache, wenn ich sage ein Produkt ist unausgereift. Die andere ist es, eine technologische Übersicht zu machen, die sich einfach an Fakten messen muss. Und da ist die genannte Gegenüberstellung von Profibus und Profinet mindestens mal unvollständig und ich bleibe dabei: Aus der Sicht von jemandem geschrieben, der eine klare Präferenz für Feldbustechnologie, bzw. Profibus, hat. Denn da gibt es noch eine Reihe von Vorteilen, die eine auf Ethernet basierende Technologie mit bringt, unabhängig von deren Reifegrad. Gebe ich also jemandem einen Tipp der dazu Fragen hat, dann muss ich auch schreiben: "Pass auf, es ist nicht ausgereift!". Das ganze aber in sachliche Argumente und in eine Gegenüberstellung zu packen die nicht vollständig ist, das deutet auf die Artikel beschriebene Problematik ,mit der Brille die ich auf der Nase habe, hin.

Viele Grüße

Martin Buchwitz


----------



## Perfektionist (12 November 2012)

Pizza schrieb:


> Lieber Perfekter.
> Wenn Du Zeit hast, Dich beruflich mit TIA rumzuplagen, schätz Dich glücklich. Nicht jedem geht es so.
> Aber sei Dir bewusst, wir brauchen Dich!!
> Wenn es Big S mal geschafft hat, mit Hilfe von Beta-Testern wie Dir eine funktionierende Software auf den Markt zu bringen, dann stehen wir bereit.
> Wir warten schon!


neneee, ich werd natürlich jetzt niemandem verraten, dass ich mit TIA bereits jetzt produktiver arbeiten kann, als seither mit Classic. Ich will hier keinem Anbieter seine Brille zurechtrücken, aber meinen Kunden würde ich gerne mal die Brille runterreißen. Aber was der Bauer nicht kennt...

...aber klar: ich sehe die Vorteile für mich. Ob Instandhalter Vorteile haben? k.A.
Vorteile von PN für mich liegen auf der Hand. Nachteile für den Kunden? klar erkennbar...
...er muss schon wieder mit was neuem klarkommen 
...schon wieder eine andere Dioptrienzahl


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 November 2012)

Hallo Herr Buchwitz.

Sie haben schon erkannt das die Vergleichsliste vom Treadersteller erstellt wurde und nicht von einem vermutlichen Profi. In ihrem Bericht liest sich das ein wenig anders. Und im weiteren Verlauf des Treads wurde dann über die Vor- und Nachteile diskutiert und einige Negative Punkte "wegdiskutiert". In ihrem Artikel ist da nichts von erwähnt.  Ich denke das sind die Hauptdinge die die meisten von uns stören.


----------



## Pizza (12 November 2012)

Hallo Herr Buchwitz,

ich versuch dann mal sachlich zu bleiben.

Vorab, ich bin genauso wie die meisten an einer Zusammenarbeit mit dem SPS-Magazin interressiert.
Es war/ist die Hoffnung vieler hier, als Kunde Einfluss auf die Anbieter zu nehmen. Gerade mit Ihnen als Partner würden sich da neue Möglichkeiten ergeben.

Um auf den besagten Artikel zurückzukommen. 
Die genannte Gegenüberstellung von Profibus und Profinet ist, wie von Ihnen bemerkt, unvollständig.
Nur wurde sie nicht von jemandem geschrieben, der eine klare Präferenz für Feldbustechnologie, bzw. Profibus hat, sondern von jemanden der sich im Rahmen seines Praktikums über SPS schlau machen möchte. Somit kann ich Ihre Meinung, dass klassische Feldbusse noch immer beherrschend sind nicht teilen. Ok, belassen wir es dabei, ich möchte nicht weiter darauf herumreiten. 
Ich denk, beim nächsten mal werden Sie genauer recherchieren. (oder eine andere Brille aufsetzen )

Was mich aber geärgert hatte, war Ihre Schlußfolgerung, worin Sie meinten Ihre mehrjährigen Erfahrungen zu bestätigen.
"Was der Bauer nicht kennt, dass ist er nicht" ist NICHT die vorherrschende Devise. 
Ich ziehe mich da nicht an dem Wort "Bauer" hoch.
Ich kenne kaum eine andere Branche, die mit soviel Inovation und neuen Technologien zu tun hat.
Ständig was Neues, mal so eben ein achthundertseitiges Handbuch gelesen usw ... das ist unser Leben. Das machen wir gerne, weil wir es uns so ausgesucht haben.
Warum sind wir denn in einigen Fällen, sagen wir mal, so konservativ. Die Antwort darauf blieb leider aus.
Ihr Statement "Hersteller in der Pflicht" kam in diesem Kontext einfach zu kurz.

Und da schließt sich wieder der Kreis.
Die Hoffnung vieler User hier, als Kunde auf die Hersteller Einfluss nehmen zu können.

Ich bin auf unsere zukünftige Zusammenarbeit gespannt und freue mich ehrlich darauf.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 November 2012)

ich glaube man muß auch mal erlebt haben, wie es ist wenn eine Maschine  nach auslieferung beim Kunden nicht läuft. weil ein
Verbautes Produkt Mangelhaft ist. Mir ist das schon des öfteren Passiert, bei Hard und auch bei Software, vor Ort einen Fehler
suchen, beseitigen und den Lieferanten später dafür in die Pflicht nehemen ist nicht Lustig. Da kann man auch schon mal etwas
Vorsichtiger werden.


----------



## Martin Buchwitz (12 November 2012)

Hallo Pizza,
vielen Dank für den konstruktiven Beitrag. Mit dem 'Bauern' wollte ich niemanden verletzen. Wie die ganze Diskussion zeigt, muss man die Sache eben sehr differenziert betrachten. Ich habe tatsächlich eine ganze Menge von Automatisierungsanwender getroffen, die sich extrem schwer mit neuer Technologie getan haben. Ich habe zum Beispiel mehrere Jahre Programmierseminare bei einem Steuerungsanbieter gehalten, der eben keine IEC Mainstreamprogrammierung macht, und das aus gutem Grund. Sie glauben gar nicht, wie ich mir da oft die Zähne ausgebissen habe mit einer anderen Denkweise. Das mag dann vielleicht auch an meinen didaktischen Fähigkeiten gelegen haben, aber sicher nicht nur, denn meine Nachfolger machten ähnliche Erlebnisse.

Auf der anderen Seite haben Sie natürlich recht, es gibt nur wenige Branchen, die über eine derart komplexe Technologie verfügt und die man beherrschen muss. Dass man da nicht ständig 'Hütchen wechsle Dich' macht ist auch klar. Und wenn man viele dieser komplexen Automatisierungslösungen betrachtet, dann kann man nur Respekt haben vor denen, die das Ganze geplant und realisiert haben.

Bekannt sind mir natürlich auch die Vorschriften der Endkunden, die immer dieselbe Steuerungstechnik in allen ihren Maschinen will. An dem Thema habe ich mich mehrere Jahre abgearbeitet, das dürfen Sie mir glauben.

Es wird ja auch viel darüber geredet, inwieweit das alles eine Generationenfrage ist. Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass ich auch nicht mehr Lust darauf habe jeden Tag eine neue (nur teilweise funktionierende) Technologie kennen zu lernen, wenn ich mal auf die 60 zugehe. Oder wenn ich seit 35 Jahren KOP, FUP und AWL programmiere, dass es dann nicht mehr ganz so easy ist auf objektorientierte Hochsprachenprogrammierung zu gehen und/oder Datenbankprogrammierung zu erlernen. Aber auch da will ich keine Vorurteile nähren, es gibt viele hochinnovative und hochflexible ältere Automatisierungstechniker. Am Ende ist es eben auch so, dass mir eine Technologie die ich beherrsche, Sicherheit vermittelt.

Auf das Thema mit der Verantwortung der Hersteller gehe ich im nächsten SPS-Magazin unter 'Neues aus dem SPS-Forum' an. Nicht zuletzt wegen dieser Diskussion.

Schade finde ich bei einer Reihe der Beiträge, dass uns als SPS-Magazin unterstellt wird, wir hätten hier nur Eigeninteressen. Das ist definitiv nicht so, aber mit diesem Vorwurf muss man wohl leben, wenn man überwiegend anzeigenfinanziert ist, wie dies eben alle Fachzeitschriften sind. Wäre jeder bereit 15,00 Euro für ein Heft zu bezahlen, dann liese sich das ändern. So kann ich nur betonen, dass wir an einem echten Dialog mit Anwendern von Automatisierungstechnik interessiert sind und dazu beitragen wollen, dass noch mehr Automatisierer auf das SPS-Forum aufmerksam werden. Natürlich wollen wir auch neue Leser gewinnen, das ist doch keine Frage, sont würde ich den komplett falschen Job machen. Ob man uns diese Haltung abnimmt oder nicht ist jedem selbst überlassen. Wir geben uns jedenfalls Mühe genau das zu leben. Und wie ich schon in so manchen Beiträgen geschrieben hatte: Geben Sie uns noch ein wenig Zeit, ich muss mich zugegebenermaßen auf das Forum und seine spezifischen Gepflogenheiten erst einstellen.

Viele Grüße

Martin B.


----------



## Martin Buchwitz (12 November 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ich glaube man muß auch mal erlebt haben, wie es ist wenn eine Maschine  nach auslieferung beim Kunden nicht läuft. weil ein
> Verbautes Produkt Mangelhaft ist. Mir ist das schon des öfteren Passiert, bei Hard und auch bei Software, vor Ort einen Fehler
> suchen, beseitigen und den Lieferanten später dafür in die Pflicht nehemen ist nicht Lustig. Da kann man auch schon mal etwas
> Vorsichtiger werden.



Das habe ich schon erlebt und weiß sehr genau wie das ist. Von daher verstehe ich auch eine gewisse Vorsicht. Im nächsten Heft gehe ich genau auf dieses Thema ein, danke für diesen hilfreichen Beitrag.

Martin Buchwitz


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 November 2012)

Hallo MB,



Martin Buchwitz schrieb:


> ... Ob man uns diese Haltung abnimmt oder nicht ist jedem selbst überlassen. Wir geben uns jedenfalls Mühe genau das zu leben.


Wenn sich jemand so viel Mühe gibt, etwas klarzustellen wo m.E. nicht so unbedingt etwas klarzustellen war, dann sollte man das schon tun ... (das mit dem "uns abnehmen"). Wenn ich bis jetzt anderer Meinung gewesen wäre (was nicht der Fall war) dann hat doch Ihre Beteiligung hier m.E. einiges wieder gerade gerückt.



Martin Buchwitz schrieb:


> ... Geben Sie uns noch ein wenig Zeit, ich muss mich zugegebenermaßen auf das Forum und seine spezifischen Gepflogenheiten erst einstellen.


Nan na na ... so schlim sind wir doch auch nicht ... 8)

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 November 2012)

Martin Buchwitz schrieb:


> ... Von daher verstehe ich auch eine gewisse Vorsicht. Im nächsten Heft gehe ich genau auf dieses Thema ein, danke für diesen hilfreichen Beitrag.



Das ist doch schon mal ein toller Ansatz ...
Wie ich schon in einem anderen Beitrag geschrieben habe : Es hat schon einen Grund, wenn man mit der Zeit bei der einen oder anderen Sache ein "bißchen konservativ" wird. Ich denke dabei jetzt nicht an die schon von Ihnen erwähnte Betriebssystem-Geschichte sondern vielmehr daran was einem ein (noch ?) namhafter SPS-Hersteller so ab und an "vor die Füsse wirft" ...


----------



## Martin Buchwitz (12 November 2012)

Wie in allen Bereichen der Wirtschaft braucht es überall auch Wettbewerb. Überall dort wo es zu monopolartigen Situationen kommt, führt das für die Kunden langfristig zu nichts Gutem. Aber da hat ja der Markt der Automatisierungssysteme deutlich mehr zu bieten wie der Markt der PC-Betriebssysteme .


----------



## Blockmove (12 November 2012)

Martin Buchwitz schrieb:


> Natürlich wollen wir auch neue Leser gewinnen, das ist doch keine Frage, sont würde ich den komplett falschen Job machen.



Neue Leser wären ja z.B. auch Azubis, Studenten, Meisterschüler ...
Nur in keiner mir bekannten Fachzeitschrift finden sich wirklich richtige Einsteiger-Artikel.
Wenn man aber hier im Forum mal schaut worauf sich die meisten Fragen beziehen, dann sind das genau diese Einsteiger-Themen. 

Und auch manch alter Hase würde sich wohl über einen SCL-Einsteigerkurs freuen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Markus (13 November 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @Markus
> 
> Mal neugierig gefragt:
> Was hast du denn mit den Machern des SPS-Magazins ausgemacht?
> ...



Hallo, was die Sache brint wird die Zeit zeigen.
Mir ist kein ähnliches Beispiel bekannt bzw. ich habe keine erfahrung mit so etwas.
Nachteile sehe ich dabei für das Forum keine, einige Vorteile erhoffe ich mir zumindest - somit sehe ich keinen Grund es nicht zu versuchen...

Was ich als Vorteil sehe:
- Indirekte Werbung für das Forum (Nicht jeder Programmierer kennt das Forum, bzw. viele Dinge hier sind auch von Nicht-Programmierern aus unserer Branche interessant)
- Redeaktionelles Sprachrohr durch das SPS-Magazin
- Möglichkeiten bei Organisation und Durchführung von Veranstaltungen wie z.B. einem Forumstreffen


----------



## Martin Buchwitz (15 November 2012)

Der Spagat an der Stelle ist nicht ganz so einfach. Es gibt im Elektrobereich, der sich mehr an das Handwerk wendet, solche Titel, die solche Grundlagengeschichten bringen. Ich nehme es aber auf jeden Fall als Anregung auf, mal sehen was sich da machen lässt. Aktuell haben wir je eine Serie über OOP, das ist aber natürlich auch keine Sache für Einsteiger.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 November 2012)

Mann darf auch lesenswerte Berichte für Profis bringen oder die einen ein thema ein bischen näher bringen. 

Aber auch Themen, von denen man denkt das man Sie beherrscht können mit einer anderen *Brille* eine
völlig neue Sichtweise bringen. Um dazu zu Lernen bin ich hier im Forum.


----------



## Martin Buchwitz (16 November 2012)

Ds ist eine gute Sicht. Like!


----------

